# Canadian Government votes in favour of extending Afghan mission until 2011



## RackMaster (Mar 14, 2008)

Although putting an end date on the mission is not a good thing, at least some good news has come out of this and the mission has been extended. 




> *House votes in favour of extending Afghan mission*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Thursday, March 13, 2008 |  7:40 PM ET   Comments92Recommend61*
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 14, 2008)

Well done.  Glad they made this decision.

thanks for posting gd


----------



## pardus (Mar 14, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## 03Gunner31 (Mar 15, 2008)

Canadians are unsung hero's if you ask me...

Vancouver, BC rocks btw.


----------

